# Balancing Potty Training Watchful Eye vs Creating Separation Anxoety



## Dive Girl (Apr 26, 2015)

We are ending the first week of having our 10 week old hav at home with us. We are thoroughly enjoying Wicket and are truly in love with our new family member. While it feels like we have done a good job so far, a thought crossed my mind. How do you create a good balance of keeping a close eye on him for potty training without setting him up for Separation Anxiety when we aren't always in the same room, interacting with him?


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

I like Creating Separation Anxoety!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

bubarkanpssi said:


> I like Creating Separation Anxoety!


say what?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's some info. https://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/alonetraining/


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

This is another reason that I love indoor potty systems for small dogs… at LEAST for when they are in an ex-pen. Pixel is 11 weeks old, and we've had her since she was 9 weeks. She can be loose in any room in the house that has a litter box in it, and she will reliably use that box, without ANY input from us. She's done that from her first day home. When we can't be with her, she is in her ex-pen with a litter box, (although that is mostly to keep her safe) and there are no accidents there, either. The ONLY mistake she has had so far, was when one of the guys mistakenly locked her in a room without a litter box. 

Kodi took longer (quite a BIT longer!) to be this reliable in the house, but he was also completely reliable in his pen. So we were able to leave him alone and not worry about pottying too. 

And… an indoor potty option when they are young does NOT mean that you are "stuck" with that for ever. Kodi MUCH prefers to go outdoors as an adult, and we had to really work on keeping him willing to use the box during bad weather when WE don't want to go out. Pixel, at 11 weeks is already just as willing to potty outside as she is in her boxes.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

i've always had good luck with leaving my puppies in a crate or expen when I couldn't keep an eagle eye on them.


----------



## Dive Girl (Apr 26, 2015)

Thank you for the help, support and feedback.


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> here's some info. https://pawsitivedawgs.wordpress.com/2010/12/27/alonetraining/


Thanks for link advice


----------

